# My Pekin Bantams



## Richard_Richard (Apr 22, 2005)

This is Elzude my Black Pekin Bantam! She's a lovely friendly bird who loves to sit on my shoulder and walk around the garden looking down on all the other birds!










This Raina my Buff Pekin Bantam! She's quite a new member of my flock but seems to have a quiet, curious nature about her and with time I think she'll be very friendly!










Here is Jennesyn and Moiwyn my White and other Black Pekin Bantams! These are the two original ones I bought and they inspired me to buy more and soon begin setting up a breeding program for them!

Anyone else keep Pekin Bantams? Or just chickens? I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Richard and welcome to Pigeon Talk


Your bantams and little chicks are simply adorable. There is one member here (in particular) that I know is gonna LOVE these pictures!  Wait till she sees them!


Thanks for sharing these pictures with us of your lovely chickens and their sweet little ones


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a trio of Silver SeaBrights , a pair of white Japs and a trio of Game Bantams. Nice looking birds you have there.

Scott


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Loved all your chicken pictures Richard! Thanks for sharing them!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

We have Seramas, black rose combs, Spitzhaubens, silkies, bantam araucanas, Belgian D'anvers, Dutch, Columbian rocks, pencilled rocks, and two hen turkeys, along with my pigeons. Oh, throw in 2 cats and a crazy dog(whippet). No wonder I have to work, I have so many mouths to feed. Oops, I forgot the button quail  
Daryl


----------



## gws_1963 (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice little chickies.... we call that breed 'Cochin' here in the USA

I had a pair of them back when I was a teenager, they were white. The hen, 'Daisy' was the friendliest bird I ever had, totally tame, and would even come when I called her name. She didnt mind being held at all, and would cluck and sing merrily away.


----------



## Richard_Richard (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it what makes them such great pets. Most normal chickens, although they can be tamed, will never let you touch them. Where as these Pekin Bantams even fly up onto my shoulder if I'm sitting down of crouched over cleaning. They're comical little things with their feathered feet and bushy tail.


----------

